# Thumbs UP for XM 17 US Country!



## mountie4ever (Apr 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say I discovered XM 17, DTV 809 this weekend and for those of us that really came into country music during its boom years in the early 1990s, this is great. The songs bring me back to my more carefree days as a HS and college student..and back when country really had something special. I hardly listen to country now, but from 1991 to 1998, I listened to country radio extensively, because the music was solid, and the stars were golden--Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson, George Strait, Clint Black, and I could go on and on. 

In a way, its shocking that the "Friends in Low Places" craze of 1991 that really brought millions of new fans to country music was 15 years ago, but it was a time of great music from emerging artists that will one day be hall of famers. Kudos to XM for devoting a station to this great time in Country Music! I love it!


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Alan Jackson?

Wasn't he the Jackson family member born after Tito? 

I agree this channel is great!


----------

